# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  حاجات صغيرة هتخليكى قمر

## دعاء ثابت

1) عند غسل الشعر بالشامبو اقلبى راسك لاسفل واقلبى شعرك للامام وادعكية بينشط الدورة الدموية للشعر وبالتالى يمنع سقوطة
2) زبدة الكاكاو لدهن كعوب القدم ( اللى بنستخدمها للشفايف ) بتخلى الكعوب تحفة ادهنيها بالليل والبسى شراب وشوفى النتيجة الصبح
3)وانتى على الكرسى وقاعدة قدام الكمبيوتر قومى واقعدى 5 دقايق بتتخلصى من الارداف والشحوم المتركزة فى هذة المنطقة
4) اغسلى وشك بالصابونة واتركى الرغوة وضعى اربع نقاط معجون اسنان على الرغوة وادعكى وشك وبعدين اشطفية هتتصدمى قومى جربى وارجعى ردى تفتيح انعاش لون وردى وهتلاقى البشرة بتتنفس
5) وانتى فى المصيف التراب الموجود تحت الماء على الشط خدى شوية وادعكى سنانك هتبرق تماما ولو دعكتى وشك كل الخلايا الميتة هتروح من الاملاح الموجودة فى التراب
6) للمعان الشعر قبل السشوار اشطفى شعرك اخر شطفة بالماء المضاف الية الشاى المغلى بعد تبريدة واتفرجى وادعيلى
7) دايما اشفطى بطنك للداخل كل ما تفتكرى شهر وبطنك هتختفى احسن من اى تمرين الشفط بيقوى عضلات البطن حتى مع الحمل والولادة
8) وضع ماء الورد المخصص للشرب على ماء الشرب العادى بيورد كل بشرة الوجة والجسم وينظف الجسم ايضا من الداخل ودى وصفة الايرانيات هتلاقيهم بشرتهم تحفة من مية الورد
9) اخلطى كريم الاساس فى كف يدك مع كريم مرطب واقفلى اليد الاخرى واخلطيهم مع بعض وضعيهم على الوجة يمنع تكتل كريم الاساس وهيديكى لمعة تحفة ويمنعة من التشقق مع الوقت الطويل ولا اغلى ماركة
10) اغلى نصف فنجان ماء مع كركدية واخلطى المية بعد الغلى مع فازلين وادهنى شفايفك كل يوم بالليل اسبوع شفايفك بتبقى وردى طبيعى لمدة شهر
11) شرش الجبن ( او الماء اللى بيكون فى علبة الجبنة ) حطية فى زجاجة وادهنى وشك منة مرتين فى اليوم وادعيلى تفتيح وترطيب وازالة البقع والنمش
12) تغيير نوع الشامبو كل اربع شهور لان شعرك بياخد علية ولو بتحبى نفس النوع ابقى ارجعيلة بعد التغيرعادى بس غيرى وارجعى
13) ضعى طلاء الا ظافر فى الثلاجة قبل وضعة هينشف بسرعة ويتحط بسرعة ( من اسرارى)
14) عضتك نموسة او حبة فجاة وعندك خروجة بسرعة حطى عليها اى نوع من قطرة العين وادعيلى اوعوا تنسوا
15) خايفة على الشراب النايلون من القطع اغسلى رجلك ببلسم الشعر واشطفى رجلك هتبقى نعمة موت حتى لو مش هتلبسى شراب ( من اسرارى )
16) مزيل الماكياج خلص استخدمى الزبادى لازالة الماكياج ومنة ماسك سريع هتتصدمى من النتيجة
17) قشر الرمان نشفية فى البلكونة كويس ودقية واطحنية بودرة وضعية تحت الابط لمدة اربع ايام رائحة العرق بتختفى شهر ( من اسرارى )
بنات كل ماافتكر حاجة هرجعلكم فى نفس الموضوع واللى عندة هو كمان اسرار يجى يشارك 
اختكم دعاء

----------


## أم أحمد

*موضوع جميل يا دعااااء جدا*
*كل الشكر لكي يا قمر*
*في انتظار عودتك*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الغالية دعاء 

وحشتيني ياقمر اخبارك اية واخبار نيهال اية .....
طمنيني عملت اية في النتيجة .....
وتسلم ايديكي علي مواضيعك الجميلة ....

أختك 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## علاء عيسى

شكرا لكم
على هذه المواضيع الشيقة
والتى ستعود علينا نحن الرجال
حينما يتعرفن عليها كل من حملت نون النسوة
شكراً لكم 
حقاً

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> *موضوع جميل يا دعااااء جدا*
> *كل الشكر لكي يا قمر*
> *في انتظار عودتك*


الغالية ام احمد شكرا ليكى المرور الغالى وكلامك السكر ويارب كل حاجة تعجبك :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:  
اختك دعاء

----------


## أمة الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

الله يخليكى يا دعاء و مش احنا بس بقى اللى هاندعيلك 
الدعاء هيبقى مزدوج

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> *الغالية دعاء 
> 
> وحشتيني ياقمر اخبارك اية واخبار نيهال اية .....
> طمنيني عملت اية في النتيجة .....
> وتسلم ايديكي علي مواضيعك الجميلة ....
> 
> أختك 
> ليلة عشق*


وحشانى وحشانى جدا ازيك يا قمر عاملة اية  نيهال جابت مجموع 69 مرحلة اولى طبعا وحش ربنا يستر المرحلة الجاية هى زعلانة جدااااااا 
بس عادى الحمد للة  :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:  شكرا ليكى ياقمر ومتغبيش عنا
اختك دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> شكرا لكم
> على هذه المواضيع الشيقة
> والتى ستعود علينا نحن الرجال
> حينما يتعرفن عليها كل من حملت نون النسوة
> شكراً لكم 
> حقاً


الاخ العزيز شكرا لمرورك الغالى وكلامك الاغلى واتمنى ان شاء الله الفائدة للجميع  :f2:  
اختك دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> 
> الله يخليكى يا دعاء و مش احنا بس بقى اللى هاندعيلك 
> الدعاء هيبقى مزدوج


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
ازيك يا امة الله عاملة اية شكرا ياقمر على المرور وربنا يكرمك واتمنى الفايدة للجميع  :f2:  
اختك دعاء

----------


## طالبة علم

*دوعا...............................*
*ايوة انا مقدرة الحجات الجميلة الي كتبتيها*
*وانا عندي حاجة جربتها منها ومن اكتر من سنة* 
*وانا مداومة عليها* 
*الي هية شفط البطن طبعا الحمد للة مفيش عندي* 
*اي _كرررررررررررش_* 
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*وكمان ياسلام على اكل الترمس لأنة بيمتص* 
*الدهون الي في الجسم وياريت لو تكلوة من* 
*غير ما يتأشر لأن القشر مفيد جدا* 
*والله لو شوية رأس شرقي يعني شوية*
*حركات كدا لأن كل تلت ساعة رأس* 
*بتخسري بيها 150كيلو سعر*
*دا يعني لو مش حبين تلعبو رياضة* 
*ولما افتكر حجات تانية بردوا هكتب* 
*دا بعد اذنك يا دوعا*
*هنساعدك شوية*

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> *دوعا...............................*
> *ايوة انا مقدرة الحجات الجميلة الي كتبتيها*
> *وانا عندي حاجة جربتها منها ومن اكتر من سنة* 
> *وانا مداومة عليها* 
> *الي هية شفط البطن طبعا الحمد للة مفيش عندي* 
> *اي _كرررررررررررش_* 
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *وكمان ياسلام على اكل الترمس لأنة بيمتص* 
> *الدهون الي في الجسم وياريت لو تكلوة من* 
> ...


يابنتى انتى فين وحشانى موووووووت واية الحاجات الجميلة دى ايوة كدة هاتى الحاجات الحلوة دى وكل الناس الجميلة ياريت يشاركوا بافكارهم الحلوة
عموما انا منتظرة ومتغبيش كدة تانى
اختك دعاء :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم

شكرا على النصائح يا دعاء و مواضيعك الحلوة زيك.
بارك الله فيك.

----------


## daria

ازيك يا دودو
انا جربت حكاية نقط معجون الاسنان دي فعلا فعلا جميلة اوي
ميرسي ليكي بجد
 :Love:

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> السلام عليكم
> 
> شكرا على النصائح يا دعاء و مواضيعك الحلوة زيك.
> بارك الله فيك.


وعليكم السلام يا اميرالد عاملة اية حبيبتى وشكرا لمرورك الجميل وربنا يبارك لنا جميعا يارب  ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::  
اختك دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> ازيك يا دودو
> انا جربت حكاية نقط معجون الاسنان دي فعلا فعلا جميلة اوي
> ميرسي ليكي بجد


ازيك يا داريا اية رايك جربتيها دى بقى من اسرارى الخاصة والعفو حبيبتى ويارب الباقى يعجبك 
اختك دعاء :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## aynad

الله عليكي يا دودو يا حبيبة قلبي
و الله تسلم ايدك علي الحاجات التحفة دي
انا ايدي وجعتني من كتر كتابة وصفاااتك و كلها بجربها 
انا عاملة نفسي فااار تجارب ههههههههههه
انا دلوقتي حالا حقوووم اجرب حكاية الشامبو و المعجون مع الصابون و حرجعلك اقولك النتيجة

وبردوا علشان نخلي لون الشفايف وردية
نمسح الشفايف بفاذلين  لمدة نص ساعة 
و بعدين نمسحها بعسل لمدة نص ساعة 
وبعدين نمسحها بكريم جليسوليد نص ساعة و بعد كااام يوووم حتشوفي الفرق
بس بصراحة لاني كسولة جدا انا خلط معلقة صغير من كل نوع و خلطهم جااامد و ابتديت احطه لمدة نص ساعة 
النتيجة واحدة تقريبا
والف شكر يا قمر علي المعلومات الجامدة دي

----------


## aynad

انا رحت جربتها يا دودو
والله تحفة تحفة 
بس مألكيش كأنك كبيتي علي وشي مية نااااااار هههههههههههههههه
بس حعملها كل يوووم بإذن الله 
عجبتني اوي اوي
تسلم ايدك

----------


## mshmsh73

دعاء انتى تحفه ربنا يخليك للشعب المصرى

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> الله عليكي يا دودو يا حبيبة قلبي
> و الله تسلم ايدك علي الحاجات التحفة دي
> انا ايدي وجعتني من كتر كتابة وصفاااتك و كلها بجربها 
> انا عاملة نفسي فااار تجارب ههههههههههه
> انا دلوقتي حالا حقوووم اجرب حكاية الشامبو و المعجون مع الصابون و حرجعلك اقولك النتيجة
> 
> وبردوا علشان نخلي لون الشفايف وردية
> نمسح الشفايف بفاذلين  لمدة نص ساعة 
> و بعدين نمسحها بعسل لمدة نص ساعة 
> ...


والله يا ندى انتى سكر فكرتينى بالللى  قالو الجيش قالك اتصرف خلطى الحاجة وحطتيها نص ساعة بس متاكدة انك حطتيها نص ساعة  مش نص ثانية بس طريقة جميلة ياقمر اى حاجة حلوة كدة اكتبهلنا

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> انا رحت جربتها يا دودو
> والله تحفة تحفة 
> بس مألكيش كأنك كبيتي علي وشي مية نااااااار هههههههههههههههه
> بس حعملها كل يوووم بإذن الله 
> عجبتني اوي اوي
> تسلم ايدك


اة عارفة يا نودة علشان عندك المعجون اصلى ونسبة الفلورايد اعلى بس تمام كويس جدا وحبيبتى تسلميلى  وبقولك سلميلى على دودى اند بودى هههههههههه  :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> دعاء انتى تحفه ربنا يخليك للشعب المصرى


ياحبيبة قلبى تسلميلى وشكرا لمرورك الغالى يا مشمش ويارب الباقى يعجبك
اختك دعاء

----------


## بوناسيرا

شكرا يا دعاء .. أفكار رائعة جداااا

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> شكرا يا دعاء .. أفكار رائعة جداااا


العفو يا بوناسيرا وشكرا لمرورك الغالى 
اختك دعاء :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## بسمة أمل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا يا دعاء على النصايح والاسرار الحلوة
جزاكِ الله كل خير*

----------


## n3na3aah

شكرا ليكي دعاء دايما مواضيعك مميزه

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> شكرا يا دعاء على النصايح والاسرار الحلوة
> جزاكِ الله كل خير*


العفو حبيبة قلبى ويارب اكون عند حسن ظنكم 
اختك دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> شكرا ليكي دعاء دايما مواضيعك مميزه


نعنوعة الحبوبة شكرا على مرورك الغالى حبيبتى وعلى ذوقك وهنتظرك دايما
تقبلى تحياتى 
اختك دعاء

----------


## sea_wolf

استأذنك يا اخت دعاء انى بجمع جميع موضيعك عن التجميل 
وهخليها عندى وهرتبهم .للاستفادة منهم على افضل وجة

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> استأذنك يا اخت دعاء انى بجمع جميع موضيعك عن التجميل 
> وهخليها عندى وهرتبهم .للاستفادة منهم على افضل وجة


اولا شكرا على المرور الجميل ودة يشرفنى انك تجمع المواضيع وبدون استئذان 
اختك دعاء

----------


## رشروشة

انا جربت المعجون بالرغوة ممتاز الف شكر

----------


## nana2006

_ازيك يا دودو موضوعاتك مشيقة جدا وجميلة 
وانا جربت حاجات كتيرة وكانت النتيجة هائلة جدا_

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> انا جربت المعجون بالرغوة ممتاز الف شكر


اولا اهلا بيكى يا قمر ومنورانا ولا شكر على واجب حبيبة قلبى شكرا ليكى انتى على المرور الجميل وفى انتظار تفاعلك معانا واى سؤال ليكى انا حاضرة 
 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:  
اختك دعاء  ::h::

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> _ازيك يا دودو موضوعاتك مشيقة جدا وجميلة 
> وانا جربت حاجات كتيرة وكانت النتيجة هائلة جدا_


ازيك انتى يا نانا انا تمام الحمد لله يارب انتى تكونى بخير وشكرا لمرورك الجميل وفى انتظارك دايما دايما واى سؤال انا معاكى
اختك دعاء

----------


## احساس برئ

دعاء بجد انتي ملكيش حل
وصفاتك  جامدة مووووت
كانت واحشاني صفحتك اوي
بقالي فترة مطحونة  في الامتحانات
وفي امس الحاجة لوصفاتك ::'(:   ::'(:  
طبعا بعد التأأثير السلبي بتاع  الامتحانات

----------


## nana2006

ازيك يادودو عندى سؤال بسيط ممكن للشفايف بدل الفازلين كريم مرطب
شكرا ياحبيبتي على المواضيع الحلوة دى

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> دعاء بجد انتي ملكيش حل
> وصفاتك  جامدة مووووت
> كانت واحشاني صفحتك اوي
> بقالي فترة مطحونة  في الامتحانات
> وفي امس الحاجة لوصفاتك  
> طبعا بعد التأأثير السلبي بتاع  الامتحانات


يا بنتى فينك انتى اللى وحشانى موت معلش كنت مقصرة معاكم شوية وربنا يكرمك يارب فى النتيجة باذن الله وخير ان شاء الله انا معاكى يا قمر فى اى سؤال
اختك دعاء  :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> ازيك يادودو عندى سؤال بسيط ممكن للشفايف بدل الفازلين كريم مرطب
> شكرا ياحبيبتي على المواضيع الحلوة دى


الحمد لله يا نونا انا كويسة يارب انتى تكونى بخير هقولك على وصفة  جامدة للشفايف غير وصفة الكركدية والفازلين هاتى زبدة الكاكاو اى نوع وحطى عليها معلقة عسل صغيرة واهرسيها كويس مع العسل وحطيها فى علبة فى التلاجة وادهنى منها كل يوم بالليل والصبح افركى الشفايف بفرشاة اسنان ناعمة وادعيلى يومين وهتلاقى شفايفك تحفة وانا فى انتظارك دايما واى سؤال انا معاكى
تقبلى تحياتى 
اختك دعاء

----------


## اوركيدا

شكرا يا دودو علي الموضوع الرائع ده

----------


## Neferteti

ما شاء الله
فعلا يا دعاء مواضيعك كلها متميزه و روعة

ميرسى مووووووت ليكى يا قمر

----------


## CuTiE_hOnEy

مش عارفة اقولك ايه و الله !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
ده انا جربت كذا حاجة من حاجاتك دى و بقيت ادعيلك اكتر ما بدعى لنفسى ! 
ههه
و الله بحبك لله ف لله

----------


## شروق جديد

السلام عليكم
وصفاتك يا دعاء قمه في الروعه
انا متابعة من زمان 
وجربت كدة شويه حاجات ليكى تحفة
ميرسي اوووووووووووى

----------


## الزائرة الرقيقة

موضوع جميل جدا يادعاء مرسى ياسكر

----------


## سوني

ازيك يا دودو  

بجد موضوعك رائع وتحفة 

ان شاء الله اجرب الوصفات دى  

واقولك النتيجة      

ميرسى يا قمر...

----------


## Ririjackson

ما شاء الله عليكى يا دعاء موضوعك تحفة كالمعتاد

----------


## أميرة الزهور

نصائح رائعة 
يسلموا الأيادى ... بارك الله فيك ياقمر 
وبإنتظار جديدك

----------


## somaaaaa

لو سمحتم انا مش عارفه الحاجات دي قديمه ولا جديده بس انا بحاول اكلم دعاء من مده واوصلها ومش عارفه 
وبدات فعلا اقلق عليها 
عايزه اعرف لو حد يعرف حاجه عنها بس يطمني بلييييييييييييييييز :M (30):   :M (30):  
شكرا

----------


## الفراشة

بجد يا دعاء نصائح جميله اوى وانا انشالله حجربها واقولك على النتيجه                    شكرا اوى ليكى

----------

